# Ross Apollo 5 speed need Info please



## npence

I just picked this bike up today seems to be in very nice original condition. any info you can tell me about this would be great


----------



## azhearseguy

post pictures on the musclebike forum, there is a few guys ovr there that collect these and will be able to give you tons of info...

http://classicmusclebike.yuku.com/directory


----------



## npence

I will do that thanks.


----------



## embro

serial number is on the back of the frame where the wheel bolts to the frame. It should start with an R followed by the year for example R78 would be 1978.


----------



## embro

my mistake, the first 4 letters of the serial number will be the month and year of production. So 1077..... would be October 1977 for example.


----------



## npence

I checked the ser# and it is 0777 which I guess is july of 1977.


----------

